
Work Is Work - FisherGuy44
https://codahale.com/work-is-work/
======
masonic
6th time submitted today

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query="Work%20Is%20Work"&sort=byDate&type=story)

